# 8. Feneberg MTB-Marathon Oberstdorf



## Stucka (29. August 2006)

Hi Leute, Samstag, 23.9. 8.MTB-Marathon Allgäu/Kleinwalsertal um den "Wilden Mann" Kurzstrecke 1100 HM, 53 km, Marathonstrecke 2.800 HM, 72 KM, Teilnehmerlimit 1000, Infos/Anmeldung unter www.mtb-marathon.de, top Strecke, geiler Event, spektakuläre Streckenführung


----------



## BaSiS (31. August 2006)

issen im Plan drinne 
wie ''schwer'' ist der Marathon denn ?
Stucka Du bist jawohl Hausmeister !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (31. August 2006)

Also die Langstrecke hats schon in sich, saftige 2800 auf 72 km, ordentlich Arbeit, zwei Schiebepassagen...Kurzstrecke ist auf ca. 40 km identisch, geil zum Fahren, ist alles dabei, steile Asphalt-Rampen, Trails, Schiebepassagen, super Landschaft, ordentliche Orga. Fahr jetzt die Kurzstrecke zum 3. Mal, ist absolut zu bewältigen, immerhin auch noch knackige Höhenmeter, stetes Hoch und Runter. Veranstaltung insgesamt echt empfehlenswert


----------



## BaSiS (1. September 2006)

> zwei Schiebepassagen...


?????????????????????? echt ? sind die zwingend ? 
Treppen ? Blockgelände ? und wie lang ?


> Veranstaltung insgesamt echt empfehlenswert


ist mir schon klar, ist nur wegen Ammergau am Sonntag


----------



## Stucka (1. September 2006)

Hi BaSiS, wenn die Strecke so läuft, wie die letzten Jahre ist die erste vorgeschriebene Schiebestrecke unterhalb der Seealpe (schlecht zu sagen, wie lange das Teil ist, ist aber nicht fahrbar, da gehts ein Tobel runter) und die zweite wird hoch ins Traufbergtal sein (paar Hundert Meter vielleicht, da ist der ganze Weg letztes Jahr zerstört worden), das wars dann aber auch schon, der Rest ist fahrbar. Irgendwie gibts in O´dorf immer wieder mal Änderungen im Streckenverlauf, weil Grundstückseigentümer blöd tun, und die Durchfahrt verweigern....


----------



## BaSiS (5. September 2006)

> vorgeschriebene Schiebestrecke


???????????????????????????????????????????
ist das Dein Ernst - also keine DuraAce-Pedale angesagt ? 
zum Ammergauer schrieb noch keiner was, oder ?


----------



## scooter_werner (5. September 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:
			
		

> ?????????????????????? echt ? sind die zwingend ?
> Treppen ? Blockgelände ? und wie lang ?
> 
> ist mir schon klar, ist nur wegen Ammergau am Sonntag



Sorry, dass ich mich einmische  
Die Schiebestücke sind nur relativ kurz, aber das erste fährt garantiert niemand, weil es steil über große Absätze zum Bach runter geht. Zum Traufbachtobel rauf hab ich selber auch noch niemand komplett fahren sehen.

Daneben gibt es noch die eine oder andere Passage (z.B. Abfahrt von der Seealpe) wo auch etliche schieben. Auf der langen Strecke ist es eine Frage der Kondition, ob Du zur Kanzelwand hoch Teilstücke schieben musst. Technisch ist dort alles fahrbar, obwohl die Abfahrt echt mörderisch (steil) ist.

Wegen Oberammergau ist die Kurzstrecke heuer sicher stärker besetzt, weil wohl doch einige - inklusive mir  - Samstag kurz fahren um am Sonntag in O'ammergau noch an den Start zu gehen.


----------



## BaSiS (6. September 2006)

> Sorry, dass ich mich einmische
> Die Schiebestücke sind nur relativ kurz, aber das erste fährt garantiert niemand, weil es steil über große Absätze zum Bach runter geht. Zum Traufbachtobel rauf hab ich selber auch noch niemand komplett fahren sehen.


dürften/sollten sich auch noch mehr einmischen !
i glaub' i fahr auch beides , weils so schön ist


----------



## BaSiS (26. September 2006)

ich halte die Oberstdorfer Strecke für eine der besten in Deutschland, bis auf die letzten paar Kilometer, mir fehlt einfach der ''Schlussanstieg'' - da müsste noch ein ''kleiner Berg'' dran ins Ziel 
kenne selbst die Strecken der letzten Jahre nicht, aber die diesjährige ist schon geil - alles drin 
bergauf lange und auch schwierige Passagen, Abfahrten waren für mich wie immer zu schnell, da kann aber keiner was für, Tragepassagen etc.


----------

